# amps to watts



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 18, 2006)

How do you calculate amps to watts?


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 18, 2006)

Volts x amps = watts @ 100% efficiency. 

You would need the length of the wire, the gauge of the wire and the co-efficient of the appliance you are powering to get real accuracy. The formula above is good for a ball park figure.

100 watt light bulb 
120 volts


= .833 amps, in a perfect world.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 18, 2006)

Daryl in Nanoose said:
			
		

> How do you calculate amps to watts?



What are you up to? 

To early for christmas lights.......


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys, I am figureing out how big of a inverter to get and noticed some appliances have amps and no watts. Thanks again.


----------



## PaPaDan (Jun 30, 2006)

Here is an Ohms Law chart for colculating volts and currents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you know 2 factors in your cicuit you can use this
chart to find the additional information you need.

Example = You want to add 3 light fixtures to your shop,
each with 1 100 watt bulb and you know you have a 115 volt
service. You would devide 300 (P) by 115 (E) to find (I) which
would be 2.06. So now you know that your new circuit needs
to be capable of handling 2.06 amps.


----------



## Sauna (Jul 19, 2006)

Easy now.. yeah no christmas light yet buddy!


----------

